
Show HN: Find TODO:s in your code and their origin - hultner
https://github.com/Hultner/shell-tools/tree/master/todo
======
hultner
Very simple script but quite useful when cleaning up a larger codebase.

Wrote it to have a easy way to find forgotten TODO:s and see who's authored
them.

